# Middle TN 10 acres



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Selling 10 acres with a 24 X 48' 3 bedroom, 2 bath double-wide mobile home located between Nashville and Chattanooga TN, near Manchester. The house has a 30 year roof that was put on the past summer. The air conditioning, heating and septic systems are only 3 years old. There is a large portable building and a small one that will be left on the property. There is also a stock pond that holds water year around. Asking price is $75,000.00. We are selling due to health reasons, can't take care of the property any longer. Any questions, please PM me with your phone number and I will call you back.


----------



## renee o'neill (May 10, 2002)

any pics?where is it exactly?


----------

